# I got a 2nd Dog!



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

It's been awhile since I posted anything, so I thought I'd just share!

Lily has a new brother!!! His name is Charlie and is a.... CHIHUAHUA! 
I've always loved chihuahuas, but my partner didn't quite fancy them as he thought they were yappy nippy little devils. He finally gave the green light, and we brought home Charlie about a month and a half ago. 

And Lily is happiest she's ever been! Both of them absolutely adore each other. They play so well together, she's toned down on her rough housing and is incredibly gentle with him. It's definitely not quite the same as when she plays with a larger dog, but that's to be expected. And Charlie has a great temperament- perhaps Lily's Golden retriever personality has rubbed off him haha! 

I was really nervous at the start because I thought it would have been difficult for a Chihuahua to get along with a larger breed, but introducing a 2nd dog into the mix has been one of my best decisions ever. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Charlie is adorable! They look very cute together


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What an adorable duo!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Charlie is so cute, they look really happy together in their photos!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loved all the pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Charlie is a cutie! They look so cute together, great they are getting along so well.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Charlie is adorable  Love the pictures.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a match made in heaven! Glad you're all having fun together!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

thanks everyone! I'd still be looking to add a 2nd golden into my life once I have my own place!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Congratulations on that cute little guy. These dogs can amaze you sometimes. My Irish Setter was 9 and had always been an only dog when we got our first golden, an 8 week old guy. But Boots took to tht puppy like he was a mama dog and Scooter was his pup. It was amazing to watch. Yep, they can amaze you at times.


----------



## Taz9630 (Dec 21, 2014)

You will be amazed how well a little and large can get on, we have a Lakeland Jack Russell cross and our Retriever has always been fantastic with her, we have three dogs now as we added a rescue Labrador .. our pack is complete


----------



## Stakinguinks1971 (Mar 27, 2018)

Such a lovely and adorable dog! I missed mine.


----------

